# vigilante



## piperpiper

Sözlüğe göre anlamı 




*vigilante*_n_(sb who takes law into own hands)kendi fikrine göre kanunu uygulamaya/düzen kurmaya çalışan kimse _i_


Türkçe'de bu kelimeyi bir ya da iki kelimeyle ifade etmenin bir yolu var mı? Çevirdiğim metinde sıkça geçiyor ve her seferinde uzun bir cümleyle açıklamam gerekiyor.



"You’ve driven it into the ground while you lived out your crazy vigilante fantasy!"

"The simple truth was that there was no room for two vigilantes in a town as small as New York." gibi cümleler.


----------



## shafaq

uyanık, cingöz, kurnaz ve/ya bunlarla başlayan bir tamlama.(laf) *cambaz*(ı). cin fikirli vb. ...


----------



## ancalimon

vigilante sözcüğünün kan davası gibi bir anlamı var.


vigilante: kendi öcünü kendi alan denebilir.


----------



## piperpiper

Çevirdiğim metinde şehirde suç işleyenleri/düzeni bozanları yetkileri olmadığı halde kendileri cezalandıran bir takım insanlar bunlar. Bir çeşit süper kahraman gibi, suçla savaşıyorlar ama süper güçleri yok ve yasal da değil yaptıkları. Uyanık, cingöz vs. pek alakalı karşılıklar diyemeyeceğim. Benim istediğim "bu şehre iki 'vigilante' fazla" gibi bir cümlede kullanabileceğimiz tarz bir iki kelimelik ve anlamı karşılayabilecek bir karşılık bulunup bulunamayacağı. Sanırım yok


----------



## ancalimon

Olur mu bilemiyorum ancak aklıma en yakın anlamda *efe* sözcüğü geliyor. Daha uygun sözcük bulunamaz. Düzene başkaldırıp kanuna aykırı bir şekilde sorunları kendileri çözen adamlara deniyor.


----------



## shafaq

*Delikanlı başı* gibi bir şey o zaman.


----------



## snoopymanatee

"_Kabadayı/Şehir eşkıyası_" diyorum.


----------



## LunarLord

Yasa/düzen/kanun koruyucu en uygunları olur diye düşünüyorum.


----------



## ancalimon

Kabadayılar kendi fikirlerine göre kanunu uygulamazlar; kendi çıkarlarına göre kanun uygularlar.
Şehir eşikyasının ise zaten kötü bir anlamı var. Masumlara bile zarar verirler.
Yasa düzen ya da kanun koruyucu yerine polis te diyebiliriz, o da olmaz bence.

Dediğim gibi en doğrusu efe sözcüğü olsa gerek. Yaptıkları işe de efelenmek ya da efelik denebilir.


----------



## Guner

Vigilante'nin anlamı illa ki "kendi fikirlerine göre kanunu uygulayan" değil ki. 
Aynı zamanda "kendi fikrine göre düzen kurmaya çalışan kimse". Bu durumda kabadayı gayet uygun bence. 
Yaptıkları işe de bu durumda kabadayılık denebilir.

Ayrıca bağlam için verilen iki cümle için "efe" tercümesi de pek uygun düşmüyor.


----------



## LunarLord

"Vigilante", "Efe" den çok farklıdır. Efeler ve Zeybekler, bu kültüre ait tanımlamalar olsa da, "Vigilante" sözü tarihte yasaları kendi başına veya örgütler halinde korumaya çalışmış her kültürden insan için geçerlidir.

Kelimenin kullanımının arttığı 1800'ler Amerika'sında bu gibi suç karşıtı gruplar, insanlarca yasaların uygulanamadığı, "Sheriff" olmayan bölgelerde düzeni sağlamayı amaçlamış, tarih boyunca genel olarak bakıldığında ise yasalardan kaçan veya kendini yasalardan üstün gören insanlara karşı, kanundışı yöntemlerin her zaman olmasada(Robin Hood) sıkça kullanıldığı (Orta Amerika'da halen bulunan eski askerlerden oluşan gruplar vs.) bir suçla mücadele birimi olarak karşımıza çıkmıştır.

Marvel - D.C. gibi çizgi roman serilerinde(Batman en ünlülerindendir) efe,zeybek veya polis olarak değil, "kanun/düzen koruyucu-sağlayıcı" olarak bilinirler.
Çizgi romanlarda ve polisiye romanlarda neredeyse tamamında istisnasız bu kalıplar kullanılarak çevrilirler.


----------



## Reverence

"Vigilante", bulunduğu ortamda yürütme organının yetersiz veya namevcut olduğunu gözlemlemiş ve bu ihtiyaç ortamında asayişi sağlamayı kendisine görev edinmiş kişidir. Dilimizde karşılığının olmaması, kültürümüze sirayet etmemiş olmasındandır. "Templar" hadisesinin benzeri yani. Aklıma gelen en yakın karşılıklar, yine de ihtiyaca cevap vermemekle birlikte "kolcu" ve "korucu"; doğrudan kullanılamasalar bile belki en azından bir çıkış noktası teşkil edebilirler diye düşünüyorum.


----------



## piperpiper

"Steampunk" türünde bir romanda geçiyor, sanırım son öneriler oturur benim istediğim kullanıma. Çok teşekkürler.


----------

